# Enso Henkaku hack teased for PlayStation Vita



## Deleted User (May 9, 2017)

Oh, that's nice.


----------



## Enovale (May 9, 2017)

Dang, need to see if my dad still has his old vita so I can "borrow" it.


----------



## V0ltr0n (May 9, 2017)

Is this something to REALLY get hyped about, or still stuck on 3.60? It's cool nonetheless, but if it can let us go beyond 3.60 with cfw, it'll be HUGE!!!


----------



## Stephano (May 9, 2017)

I wonder if it will be a permanent hack like A9LH...  
Probably not, but i'm certainly excited.


----------



## zoogie (May 9, 2017)

So they are getting their a9lh finally?

Enso Master Race is coming. 



Stephano said:


> I wonder if it will be a permanent hack like A9LH...
> Probably not, but i'm certainly excited.


Did you miss the coldboot into custom code in that video?


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2017)

oh, cool. now if only a bigger memory card wasn't $60+


----------



## iVcU (May 9, 2017)

IT'S BEEN 84 YEARS...


----------



## SKGleba (May 9, 2017)

Maybe maybe..... STABLE HACK!!!!


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2017)

iVcU said:


> IT'S BEEN 84 YEARS...


you did it wrong. this is how it goes.


----------



## V0ltr0n (May 9, 2017)

zoogie said:


> So they are getting their a9lh finally?
> 
> Enso Master Race is coming.
> 
> ...



Nowhere near on par with a9lh until we have cfw at current sys ver.


----------



## Stephano (May 9, 2017)

zoogie said:


> Did you miss the coldboot into custom code in that video?


No, I certainly saw it. That's what got me a little too excited until i saw that he was still on 3.60. I'm still pumped and this is a major achievement, but i don't want to get my hopes too high


----------



## Bimmel (May 9, 2017)

Damn, that is nice. Maybe for a higher firmware..?


----------



## SLiV3R (May 9, 2017)

@yifan_lu We miss your achivements in the 3ds scene. Hope youll come back one day


----------



## SKGleba (May 9, 2017)

For make this working you must buy a chinese bzing-bzing and attach it to the right corner of your psvita(as in video):-)))))


----------



## zoogie (May 9, 2017)

SKGleba said:


> For make this working you must buy a chinese bzing-bzing and attach it to the right corner of your psvita(as in video):-)))))


Read the description on the video's page.


----------



## Cha0tic (May 9, 2017)

This is exciting!


----------



## hidd12 (May 9, 2017)

Now if I only had a way to reverse engineer the psvita microsd TM, find out it's just a fuzzy rewired microsd with shit encryption and slap on a MacGyver, that'd be great.


----------



## Stephano (May 9, 2017)

It sucks that we have to wait till July. 
I hope he will give us subtle updates until then.


----------



## dimmidice (May 9, 2017)

Woo hoo, if this is permanent CFW then i'll be one happy trooper. Though of course i'm already very happy we have the regular CFW


----------



## Pokem (May 9, 2017)

what a time to be owning a PSVita. 
love mine to death. i murder you if you take it from me.


----------



## zoogie (May 9, 2017)

It'd be interesting to know if this is a boot time userland sploit ala menuhax/haxchi or a real prekernel exploit ala a9lh/sighax.
If the latter, say hello to vemunand.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (May 9, 2017)

It makes me wonder if there was indeed something inside F00D that was usable as a coldboot entry-point.


----------



## DinohScene (May 9, 2017)

Oh, that was kinda unexpected.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 9, 2017)

Wishing I had kept my Vita. ;-;


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 9, 2017)

Time to do the hustle everyone. Put on your roller derby roller skates, yes the one with the rubber stopper on the front.


----------



## DarthDub (May 9, 2017)

Buying that PSTV over a month ago was a good idea! All these updates have been happening since I got mine! It's crazy.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 9, 2017)

Stephano said:


> I wonder if it will be a permanent hack like A9LH...
> Probably not, but i'm certainly excited.


when did the vita use an arm9?


----------



## NANASHI89 (May 9, 2017)

Wow... sounds awesome. BTW, what's the word on that homemade memory card adaptor for Vita?

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## zoogie (May 9, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> when did the vita use an arm9?


He said "like a9lh" as in similar but not the same as a9lh.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 9, 2017)

zoogie said:


> He said "like a9lh" as in similar but not the same as a9lh.


I know, was joking


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 9, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> Buying that PSTV over a month ago was a good idea! All these updates have been happening since I got mine! It's crazy.


I had vita before it was cool... i mean hacked.


----------



## Bonestorm (May 9, 2017)

3.65 hack is nevaaa happening it seems


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 9, 2017)

Plot twist: Set your Vita's date to 29th July 2017 and see what happens when you visit enso.henkaku.xyz.


----------



## VashTS (May 9, 2017)

very cool! ive been dreaming of a full on CFW for vita. got me a PSTV too thats henkakuable


----------



## Vappy (May 9, 2017)

Molecule, every time they release something: Okay we're done hacking the Vita now, nothing new from us
...


----------



## ken95 (May 9, 2017)

It will most likely only concern those that are on hackable ps vita fws... I would be pleasantly surprised if that wasnt the case(with my 3.63 vita  )... but I doubt it...


----------



## Bullseye (May 9, 2017)

That is a nice teaser. It shows before opening molecular shell that there is an Installer bubble with the same logo as the one shown when starting console.


----------



## MasterJ360 (May 9, 2017)

"FINALLY"


----------



## MSearles (May 9, 2017)

I've never owned a Ps portable console. Is it a worthy console? Are their great games for it even if you get an old one? Some PSP's go for as low as $30


----------



## RivenMain (May 9, 2017)

Funny thing Is I just bought a ps vita and swapped it's motherboard out to be 3.60 Guess I was just digi destined xD


----------



## DavidKang (May 9, 2017)

Permanent! Offline Installer is so unstable. I can't wait.


----------



## Slattz (May 10, 2017)

Can't wait to finally be able to turn off AVLS once and for all


----------



## Stephano (May 10, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> when did the vita use an arm9?


I referenced A9LH in the sense that it is a "Permanent hack" and we are able to update our firmware freely

Edit: My b, you were joking.


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2017)

Holy shit.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 10, 2017)

Neat.


----------



## Dr. Dew (May 10, 2017)

Now to make an app with cloud storage.


----------



## SuperDan (May 10, 2017)

All Aboard The Hype Train !!! Choo Choo


----------



## V0ltr0n (May 10, 2017)

The hype train will come to a screeching halt if we are left stuck at 3.60.


----------



## orangy57 (May 10, 2017)

I'd work as a slave to sony for 15 months if they gave me a memory card that had a microsd adapter in it, so I'd actually have space to put games on the damn thing


----------



## elBenyo (May 10, 2017)

I hope it can be used on the PStv.


----------



## Ericzander (May 10, 2017)

What gets me a bit excited about this is the prospect of being even safer playing games online. 

Here me out, currently when you go online Sony can conceivably see your play history and look at what vpks you've been using. You can use vita history deleter to remove the history, but then you have to reboot and load up henkaku again to play the games, so they can still see that you used that app.

However if you can play game backups from the get-go via coldboot, you can conceivably play online without them seeing that you've done anything but played the game.


----------



## Boricausufire (May 10, 2017)

Hope this can goes beyond 3.60! It would be a great step forward.


----------



## dsaucedo98 (May 10, 2017)

ayy comes out on my birthday


----------



## leon315 (May 10, 2017)

And yilanfu will be persecuted by Sony for hacking his handheld, just like what happened to GEOHOT....


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (May 10, 2017)

These are great news indeed for the vita scene
3.60+ HENkaku when?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 10, 2017)

Not bothered about the Vita handheld, but the PSTV on the other hand hell yeah.


----------



## Spider_Man (May 10, 2017)

V0ltr0n said:


> Is this something to REALLY get hyped about, or still stuck on 3.60? It's cool nonetheless, but if it can let us go beyond 3.60 with cfw, it'll be HUGE!!!



it will be similar to PS3s only exploitable fw is 3.55, but i guess its a matter of time before higher cfws come out.

but to the video i see nothing really different, yes the console firmware instantly shows as henkaku and its boot logo is different (likely a mod, i have changed my ps3 boot) but he is still booting molecular shell app right after the console starts?

so what difference is this really:
My vita default firmware/boot
boot henkaku exploit (looks same on vid)
boot homebrew/apps/games


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 10, 2017)

RivenMain said:


> Funny thing Is I just bought a ps vita and swapped it's motherboard out to be 3.60 Guess I was just digi destined xD


I thought that doesn't work for some reason?


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> I thought that doesn't work for some reason?


it does, did it myself not long ago


----------



## leonmagnus99 (May 10, 2017)

this is just frikkin awesome, much love to yifanlu and those involved with the henkaku cfw.
looking forward to the release of enso henkaku !

permanent cfw for vita is just what we need, no more hassle with browser/offline email installer.
i remember how hassly it was to get into cfw with my 3ds'es.

browserhax , mset exploit/w N3ds needing oot (with the save file) so damn annoying it was, and i could not even keep my 3ds in sleep mode because its sleep mode is literally sh1t compared to my vita. 
always keeping my vita in sleep mode because it lasts weeks, so it is less hassly.

but permanent cfw is always welcome.


----------



## nero99 (May 10, 2017)

leon315 said:


> And yilanfu will be persecuted by Sony for hacking his handheld, just like what happened to GEOHOT....


uh no. Geo got sued because he released the keys for making cfw.


----------



## Stephano (May 10, 2017)

nero99 said:


> uh no. Geo got sued because he released the keys for making cfw.


Sauce? (for research purposes)


----------



## Pixelspass (May 10, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Sauce? (for research purposes)



https://yalelawtech.org/2011/03/01/46-dc-ea-d3-17-fe-45-d8-09-23-eb-97-e4-95-64-10-d4-cd-b2-c2/


----------



## cearp (May 10, 2017)

where are all of yifan's pirated games?

(thanks yifan this is really cool)


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2017)

Holy shiiiiiit, yessss!!!

What's nice about this is that it's releasing on HENkaku's 1st birthday (since the original HENkaku hack released July 29th 2016), so this will be a sweet first anniversary gift to Vita hack users, _and_ is understandable why they picked that release date, so I'm all happy!


----------



## britain4 (May 10, 2017)

So youre telling me if it comes out for >3.60 then I can't sell my 3.60 Vita on eBay for a huge sum as a rare collectible model any more??

...only joking, this is super exciting news


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2017)

holy crap its about time. Having to reload the CFW every boot is really annoying.


----------



## PoppaDre (May 10, 2017)

britain4 said:


> So youre telling me if it comes out for >3.60 then I can't sell my 3.60 Vita on eBay for a huge sum as a rare collectible model any more??
> 
> ...only joking, this is super exciting news



http://www.ebay.ca/itm/292112758068

if anyone is looking


----------



## RivenMain (May 10, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> I thought that doesn't work for some reason?


Nah it works just fine, the only hard part was because I never owned one I didn't know there was a button in setting that let you use the the directional pads  So I kept taking it apart trying to figure out what connectors were loose hahaha.  I felt like an idiot, but yea works and runs just fine. It was a english motherboard in a japanese vita so the only thing that changed there is the x and o buttons, but you can change it in settings I believe.


----------



## britain4 (May 10, 2017)

PoppaDre said:


> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/292112758068
> 
> if anyone is looking



Cool stuff, I think things like this just go for more money in the UK :/

You can watch the ones advertised as being 3.60 or below but i got a cheap <3.60 PSTV by messaging the sellers and asking what FW they were on, eventually you'll find a Vita that's not been used in 2 years going for a song from someone who doesn't know what Henkaku is.


----------



## johndoegba (May 10, 2017)

I've had my vita since release. Had it pre-ordered and got several goodies and an exclusive gamer pic from it. I didn't use it much and only have one game for it, Uncharted Golden Abyss. Last month i turned it on again and was on a very low firmware so i updated to 3.60 and immediately jailbreaked it with henkaku. Also have a PSP jailbreaked. Now qwertyuiop has confirmed jailbreak for PS4 and PS4 Pro on 4.55. I am so lucky


----------



## kingraa777 (May 10, 2017)

Ahhh vita finally comes full circle like the big boys  I really cannot wait for this.


----------



## PoppaDre (May 11, 2017)

johndoegba said:


> I've had my vita since release. Had it pre-ordered and got several goodies and an exclusive gamer pic from it. I didn't use it much and only have one game for it, Uncharted Golden Abyss. Last month i turned it on again and was on a very low firmware so i updated to 3.60 and immediately jailbreaked it with henkaku. Also have a PSP jailbreaked. Now qwertyuiop has confirmed jailbreak for PS4 and PS4 Pro on 4.55. I am so lucky



There's a PS4 jailbreak?


----------



## johndoegba (May 11, 2017)

PoppaDre said:


> There's a PS4 jailbreak?



Not sure if i can link to other forums. But look here: http://www.nextgenupdate.com/forums...96-ps4-jailbreak-4-06-4-55-qwertyoruiopz.html


----------



## Bonestorm (May 11, 2017)

johndoegba said:


> Not sure if i can link to other forums. But look here: http://www.nextgenupdate.com/forums...96-ps4-jailbreak-4-06-4-55-qwertyoruiopz.html


There wont be a public jailbreak Sony would utterly ruin peoples lives and sue them to oblivion we saw what happened with the PS3, this isin't the Vita. 

It's all just rumors that will never come to fruition.


----------



## SKGleba (May 11, 2017)

Maybe it will be only a modified firmware reinstaller? Now i want to know if it will be on higher firmware (now we know that you will flash firmware (bootlogo changed):-)))


----------



## britain4 (May 11, 2017)

I note that the Vita in the video is still on 3.60 so I'm not holding out much hope for anything for higher firmwares yet.


----------



## SKGleba (May 11, 2017)

britain4 said:


> I note that the Vita in the video is still on 3.60 so I'm not holding out much hope for anything for higher firmwares yet.


Maybe downgrade to 3.6:-)


----------



## V0ltr0n (May 11, 2017)

There's gotta be more to it since the release date is so far away. I'm not one to hold out hope, but I have a feeling there's more to it than just a permanent 3.60 henkaku install.


----------



## Zukov (May 11, 2017)

The only thing I can say is: please, do us a gift and release it earlier. We get it, is one year since this wonderfull hack, now do it for the people!


----------



## Adrot (May 11, 2017)

If it is what I think it is, then I can finally stop the questions from my friends asking for mods on >3.60 vitas.


----------



## Zukov (May 11, 2017)

Adrot said:


> If it is what I think it is, then I can finally stop the questions from my friends asking for mods on >3.60 vitas.


No it's not, the video clearly shows that the firmware is still 3.60.


----------



## Adrot (May 11, 2017)

Zukov said:


> No it's not, the video clearly shows that the firmware is still 3.60.


(Video didn't render, so couldn't check) Well, looks like I have a few Vitas to sacrifice to the Sony gods.


----------



## retrofan_k (May 11, 2017)

Didn't realize it's nearly a year since Henkaku was first released, time does go fast.  I definitely welcome a permanent solution


----------



## mario-lucis-caelum (May 12, 2017)

It just loads Henkaku on boot which is no different from what we have now if you look past the five to ten seconds it would take you to open up your browser. It's definitely not something to get excited over. Also, I prefer the browser exploit as the hack removes itself after a shutdown.


----------



## britain4 (May 12, 2017)

mario-lucis-caelum said:


> It just loads Henkaku on boot which is no different from what we have now if you look past the five to ten seconds it would take you to open up your browser. It's definitely not something to get excited over. Also, I prefer the browser exploit as the hack removes itself after a shutdown.



This I would be inclined to agree with but you never know. It would make things marginally easier for me as I switch between PSTV/Vita regularly but otherwise it's a small change.

As I say though you never know, might be more to it than that, but it's still on 3.60, and it's still called Henkaku, so...


----------



## Aglaophotis (May 13, 2017)

I really hope this means we will also have ux0 USB mount at boot for PSTV. That would be perfect and the most important feature for me.
Plugging your USB drive/stick in and out each time you turn the console on is not only annoying but also not very healthy for the USB device and port.


----------



## HitchensRIP (May 14, 2017)

Aglaophotis said:


> I really hope this means we will also have ux0 USB mount at boot for PSTV. That would be perfect and the most important feature for me.
> Plugging your USB drive/stick in and out each time you turn the console on is not only annoying but also not very healthy for the USB device and port.




This just made realize something:

I have a 1TB external HDD hooked up to my PSTV which itself is powered externally and I switch it off from the mains everytime I switch off my PSTV

I wonder if it will work if I leave it plugged in the USB port and off from the mains, turn on PSTV, Launch Henkaku, launch Vita Shell, Try to Mount, wait for "insert USB" and only then switch on the main of the HDD

Lol, I understand what I just said xD


----------



## AllenHirai (May 14, 2017)

wow i want the vita now i want kill zone mercenaries


----------



## HitchensRIP (May 14, 2017)

AllenHirai said:


> wow i want the vita now i want kill zone mercenaries




If you're willing to give up portability, go for the PSTV instead, external HDD support via USB is huuuuge IMHO


----------



## AllenHirai (May 14, 2017)

so i can use the pstv without the ps4 or psvita justpstv and harddrive with games?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 14, 2017)

AllenHirai said:


> so i can use the pstv without the ps4 or psvita justpstv and harddrive with games?



Yup, it's a vita with USB


----------



## AllenHirai (May 14, 2017)

wow what games can i play like ps1 games psp game psvita roms


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 14, 2017)

AllenHirai said:


> wow what games can i play like ps1 games psp game psvita roms



Vita, psp, ps1, all old School emulators.


----------



## HitchensRIP (May 14, 2017)

PS Vita memory cards are very expensive

64GB Vita mem card (the biggest there is currently) costs as much as theVita itself


With PSTV all you need is a PS3/PS4 controller, an external HDD and you're good to go

You can find brand new for a very decent price at local shops

I found mine 2 weeks ago, brand new in box running on OFW 3.20. I paid it 50 euros

Shops have had PSTV sitting on their shelves collecting dust forever


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 14, 2017)

HitchensRIP said:


> PS Vita memory cards are very expensive
> 
> 64GB Vita mem card (the biggest there is currently) costs as much as theVita itself
> 
> ...


Still waiting for that MicroSD Adapter


----------



## HitchensRIP (May 14, 2017)

mech said:


> Vita, psp, ps1, all old School emulators.




I still prefer the 3ds for portable emulators tho


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 14, 2017)

HitchensRIP said:


> I still prefer the 3ds for portable emulators tho



But that screen man.


----------



## HitchensRIP (May 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Still waiting for that MicroSD Adapter



Some new info surfaced 2 days ago about that


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 14, 2017)

mech said:


> But that screen man.


It's ok for classic emulation


----------



## HitchensRIP (May 14, 2017)

mech said:


> But that screen man.




What about it?

I have a N3ds XL - Genesis and SNES but especially GBA look outstanding on it (apart from running much better than on Vita) but that might be just my opinion


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 14, 2017)

Vita screen looks way better over the 3ds,


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 14, 2017)

mech said:


> Vita screen looks way better over the 3ds,


It doesn't matter for classic gaming, except for different pixel scaling


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 14, 2017)

Put them side by side and you will be stupid to say the 3ds one looks better.


----------



## HitchensRIP (May 14, 2017)

I prefer a game running smoother than one looking "better". I accept being labeled Stupid

GBA on 3ds is 3x better than GBA on Vita IMHO


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 14, 2017)

HitchensRIP said:


> I prefer a game running smoother than one looking "better". I accept being labeled Stupid
> 
> GBA on 3ds is 3x better than GBA on Vita IMHO


Yeah, since on the 3ds, it's not emulated, it's using GBA hardware


----------



## HitchensRIP (May 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Yeah, since on the 3ds, it's not emulated, it's using GBA hardware




That I didn't know

Although since its NDS backward compatible, which was GBA backward compatible, I can understand your claim


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 14, 2017)

HitchensRIP said:


> That I didn't know
> 
> Although since its NDS backward compatible, which was GBA backward compatible, I can understand your claim


Well, this is only true if you're using a VC inject


----------



## HitchensRIP (May 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Well, this is only true if you're using a VC inject



VC injects is all I use 

Waiting for the better SNES emulator one impatiently 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Standing at 138 injects on my Home screen - mainly Genesis and GBA


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 14, 2017)

HitchensRIP said:


> VC injects is all I use
> 
> Waiting for the better SNES emulator one impatiently
> 
> ...


God damn, just be careful of the 300 icon limit


----------



## HitchensRIP (May 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> God damn, just be careful of the 300 icon limit




not even half way xD


----------



## Billy Acuña (May 15, 2017)

Yeah. I somehow prefer NES/SNES/Genesis/GBC/NeoGeo on my o3DS over the Vita, for its controls and (specially) to save space on my Vita's memory card, in my case I prefer GBA on Vita because I'm too lazy for VC injection, but that can change if someone makes a AGB Firm's rom browser or if GBARunner2 gets smooth enough.


----------



## SKGleba (May 17, 2017)

BTW it wont be on 3.60+ - look at the video.
Just before he starts mshell you can see a bubble called "installation"


----------

